# rincon



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just completed big red gear reduction install an top end rebuild, took on test ride everything worked perfect for a short time, shifted good, then it happened. seems like it is stuck in 2nd-3rd gear an will not change ,as the display is out (has been for awhile) i cant get any info from it, any one have any idea of whats going on with the shifting on this thing


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds like the secondary clutch (clutch basket) has loosened or was not torqued properly upon install. 

OR

The rubicons and rincons are known to have the shift sensor go out on them (the sensor that sits on top of the engine...about 125 bucks from Honda). This also causes the same problem that you are experiencing.

You need a working display to retrieve the correct problem codes...check Ebay.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i removed the shift value body yesturday an disacembled it found alot of oil sludge around the spring loaded plungers hopefully it was a piece of trash an it will shift agian when i get put back together


----------

